# Cartel screws not fitting my YES. . .



## chris888 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

This is my first post here, so forgive me for the newbie-ness. By the way, thanks for all the great advice on this forum! 

Right, so here is my issue. I got an awesome deal on some Burton Restricted Cartels a couple months ago and bought them before purchasing a new board. I have since purchased a Yes Greats (demo'ed one last year and loved it) and decided last night to put the bindings on. Now here's the thing: I put them on but noticed the screws were way too tight, as in it seems as though the board is not meant for the screw size at all (yes these are the restricted cartels with the 4x4 base plate). Anyways, needless to say, I don't think I have ruined the board or anything, but I took the bindings off and am now feeling slightly depressed looking at some minor stripping that I did to a couple of the board's screw holes in the process. By the way, I also have a K2 Ultra Dream. I very (very) gingerly tried putting one of the screws into this board as well and it didn't fit either.

So what gives? Have any of you had issues bolting cartels to non-Burton boards, in particular on a YES (and also a K2 for that matter)? I'll be taking the package over to a snowboard shop today, where they will hopefully feel sorry for me and solve my woes. 

Anyways, thanks for the replies in advance. Make fun of me at your leisure. 

~ Chris


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

when I got my burton traids and Rome Crail the scews that came with the bindings didnt fit, I took my board into Ace hardware(you could go to any hardware store) and started trying out differnt screws till I found the one to fit the best, I also picked screws that need and allen screws and allen wrench that way I cant ever strip the screws. I'm the screw inserts on your board are wrecked, I have no idea, take it down to a board shop and see if they can do anything.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Weird. My burton binding screws fit on my k2, and on the yes that I had.
Best thing to do is to call burton rider services to find out what's going on with the screws


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I usually have to tap out the binding inserts as they get plugged with crap from the construction process. 

This is the tap I use, it cleans out the threads very nicely and screws then go in like butter. I have used this on Lib, Ride, Burton, Arbor boards with no problems what so ever and it fit all of them just fine. I usually also run it into the inserts ** all the inserts ** at the end of the season to clean out any rust or debris that has built up over the season.


----------



## 1sidZ (Jan 4, 2020)

chris888 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> This is my first post here, so forgive me for the newbie-ness. By the way, thanks for all the great advice on this forum!
> 
> ...


Burton screws are different


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

BBBRRRAAAAAIIIIIINNNNNSSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

1sidZ said:


> Burton screws are different


They are not the industry standard M6x16mm screws?

Yes, the EST binding screws are shorter, but still M6x1mm threading.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

There I was thinking old @slyder is back.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

My Burton Cartels, with the included hardware, mounted flawlessly on my Yes PYL.


----------

